# Just for fun: have you ever wanted to design opera characters?



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

There are some excellent dress-up games for medieval and renaissance costumes (mainly).

https://www.azaleasdolls.com/dressupgames/game-of-thrones.php - made for Game of Thrones, excellent for various medieval opera, but also decent for Regency/19th century fashions (I used it for Onegin)

https://www.azaleasdolls.com/dressupgames/lordoftherings.php - a LotR/Hobbit design, really good for the Ring because it has dwarves, and overall medieval anything.

https://www.azaleasdolls.com/dressupgames/tudors.php - for all your 16th century opera needs!

I've been wasting a lot of time designing characters 









Costume designs for Tatiana









Simon Boccanegra









Wotan









Eboli!









And the cast of Ernani

Have fun  And show off what you make! There are also many other dress-ups on the site but these are best for groups.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I designed costumes for all the characters in the _Ring_ over 50 years ago. I have no skills in computer graphics, so I couldn't put them on here if I wanted to. They were rather Wieland-Wagnerisch; I'd do them a bit differently now.

I've been waiting all my life for a great film version of the cycle; I think all of Wagner's operas cry out for this, and with computer simulation we can finally realize everything he imagined and more. Maybe I should hang out my shingle - "Costumes by Woodduck" - to encourage the powers that be.


----------

